# Monitor hat Kratzer; Garantie oder reparieren



## Min1reb3l (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin mir jetzt zwar nicht sicher ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin (Die Mods können den Thread gerne verschieben, falls nicht), aber ich hoffe trotzdem das ihr mir helfen könnt.
Und zwar habe ich meinem Bildschirm heute Mittag aus Versehen einen Kratzer mit dem Gehäuse-Seitenteil verpasst. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, was ich genau tun soll, ob ich versuchen soll AOC zu kontaktieren oder doch den Fehler selber beheben kann. Den Bildschirm habe ich vor ca. 4 Monaten gekauft und er hat ein matte Oberfläche. Hier ist der Link dazu: AOC i2757Fh, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2014)

Hmm ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal unverbindlich bei AOC anzurufen und fragen in wie weit dieser Schaden denn von der Garantie abgedeckt wird. Ist ja von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich. Ich hab dir mal die Nummer vom Support raus gesucht. (+49) 0800 - 00 00 821


----------



## wishi (19. Februar 2014)

Bei Selbstverschulden wirst Du da nicht viel erreichen können. Ich würde es eher über eine Haftpflichtversicherung versuchen. Denn die Garantie deckt nur die Fehler des Herstellers ab. 
Ist der Kratzer denn auf dem Display direkt oder Wo?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2014)

Ein selbst verursachter Kratzer als Garantie? So etwas würde wohl nur mit einer speziellen Garantie Erweiterung die mitunter angeboten wird gehen. Hast du mal ein Bild wo man was sehen kann


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Februar 2014)

In der Regel ist das kein Garantiefall. Selbstverursachte Schäden werden von keiner Garantie der Welt abgedeckt. Wenn, dann musst du dich an deine Hausratsversicherung wenden. Ob die bezahlt steht auch in den Sternen.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Februar 2014)

Garantie: AOC Europe - TFT LCD Monitors and TV



> * Diese Garantieleistung gilt nicht für Verluste oder Schäden, die infolge nachstehender Fälle entstanden sind:
> 
> Unsachgemäße Installation oder Wartung
> Unsachgemäßer Gebrauch
> ...



Ich schätze mal das fällt unter "Beschädigung durch Gewalteinwirkung". Also wohl kein Garantiefall. Würde mich auch stark wundern, wenn ein selbst verursachter Schaden ein Garantiefall wäre.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2014)

Übrigens Garantie ist nicht das selbe wie Gewährleistung. Bei der Gewährleistung muss der Hersteller Fehler, die ab Werk vorhanden sind oder die defekte die bei einer normalen Benutzung auftreten, reparieren. Bei einer Garantie kann der Hersteller selber festlegen was zu reparieren ist und mit welchen Konditionen. Ich würde einfach nachfragen, denn das kostet bekanntlich nichts. Danach kann man immer noch weiter sehen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Februar 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Übrigens Garantie ist nicht das selbe wie Gewehrleistung. .



Und auch nicht das gleiche wie Gewährleistung


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2014)

Lol, ich sehe es gerade. Oh man, woran ich da wohl gedacht haben muss.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Februar 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Übrigens Garantie ist nicht das selbe wie Gewährleistung. Bei der Gewährleistung muss der Hersteller Fehler, die ab Werk vorhanden sind oder die defekte die bei einer normalen Benutzung auftreten, reparieren. Bei einer Garantie kann der Hersteller selber festlegen was zu reparieren ist und mit welchen Konditionen. Ich würde einfach nachfragen, denn das kostet bekanntlich nichts. Danach kann man immer noch weiter sehen.


 
Zumal du die Gewährleistung nur gegenüber dem Verkäufer geltend machen kannst und nicht beim Hersteller.
Dem ist es überlassen ob er überhaupt Garantie auf sein Produkt gibt, und kann auch selbst entscheiden, welche Mängel er in seinen Garantiebestimmungen abdeckt. Und in diesem Fall ist es selbstverschulden und das wird dir niemand kostenfrei ausbessern.

Klar anrufen kann er, damit sie ihm die Kosten für die Reparatur nennen können ^^

Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich mal ne Uhr von Amazon hatte, die ist mir runtergefallen und war zum Teil defekt. Die hat mir Amazon ohne Große umstände sofort ausgetauscht und hat sich noch dazu entschuldigt


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2014)

Ja oder Min1reb3l versucht es ähnlich wie du. Manche Verkäufer sind da recht kulant was das angeht.


----------



## Min1reb3l (19. Februar 2014)

Irre, wie schnell hier geantwortet wurde  . Ich habe mal ein Bild vom zerkratzten Monitor gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexx (19. Februar 2014)

Ist das der Monolith aus "2001"?

Also auf der Rückseite?


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Februar 2014)

das teil hat einen rand von ca 1cm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist schon übel ob da die garantie greift??


----------



## Min1reb3l (19. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub auch nicht mehr, dass bei mir die Garantie greift. Ich werde aber trotzdem mal in den nächsten Tagen mal bei AOC anrufen und mich erkundigen was die Reparatur kosten würde bzw. ob man den Schaden überhaupt noch reparieren kann. Vielen Dank an euch alle


----------

